# Importing motorbikes to NZ



## Hondaboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm looking for some information about how to import a Honda Motorbike into NZ from Thailand.
I've done a lot of research but have come to a dead HALT at the Statement of compliance from Honda.!!!!
I've contacted Bluewing honda and they don't want to give me one, and the thai representitives for Honda don't want to sign anything?! 
How do i get this statement of compliance as i've already sent the bikes to NZ but looks like they might be scrapped if i can't get this Statement of Compliance.

Please any help on this would be fantastic or even a copy of a Statement of Compliance would be great.
Statement of compliance about brake standards (japanese).

Hondaboy :clap2:


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*We are no help*

Sorry, no one has replied, I think its because nobody has any experience of importing bikes. I was going to bring over my beemer, but the hassle and cost put me off.

I found this, though probably not much help: Motorcycle shipping to New Zealand « samadhisoft.com

http://www.teamrc17.net/archive/2003/09/msg00152.html


----------

